# Ruger Mark 1 Mag's



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

A friend had a Mark 1 pistol that needed a good cleaning and a range trip, had it put away for a Lot of years. I cleaned and put 100 rounds through it, worked good.
I want to get him a new mag for it. Will a mark 1 ( 9 round) only work in it or is there a chance any of the other series work. I never had one and not familiar with them. Any recomendations for getting a new one. I downloaded the manual online as he couldn't find the original.
Any info will help. Thanks


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I've used these guys in the past and highly recomend them.

DK Mags


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. I will bookmark the site.


----------



## rosie22lr (Mar 21, 2009)

go to ruger forum and search for mags posts. several months ago there was a guy who had about 100 old mags (button on right side) and was selling for about $10.


----------



## Waldo Pepper (Aug 11, 2007)

If it is stamped Mk I it will take a MkII magazine, buit the button for loading will have to be switched to other side. If it is not marked Mk I then it will only take the 9 round magazine and they are getting hard to find.

I have the pre Mk I, Mk II, Mk III Standard models and Mk III 22/45 and love them all.


----------

